# Oldie hankering after 'good ol times'



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is it just me or is there ayone else out there who liked the old forum better?

I just got back from holidays and find all has changed. I'm sure it's for the better but I am used to years of the old forum :? 
Sorry if this is a repeat thread; I can't be a***d to trail through various boards right now :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Where've you been hiding? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I went to Berlin for 10 days not thinking about any innovation ,,,,,,
then coming back to find all has changed  


TT2BMW said:


> Where've you been hiding? :wink:


----------

